# The secret lives of pigeons and doves



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you ever caught your pigeon or dove doing something funny or silly, when they thought you weren't watching? 

I thought it would be funny see what cheeky doves and pigeons people have as pets! 

To start things off, tonight I was playing a board game with my family and noticed that Bong Bong had grown quiet. I snuck into the other room to see what he was doing and.. He was swinging a sock around his head like a helicopter blade! (he has a love/hate relationships with socks). As soon as he realized he was being watched, he dropped the sock and scuttled away


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Not long before I bought Edmund his mate last winter, I woke up to a strange noise that I have only heard him make that one time. He was strutting around saying "dimmit dimmit dimmit doy dimmmit dooooy dimmit." It sounded like Homer Simpson had stubbed his toes. I don't know what Edmund thought he was doing.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I had a rescue a while back called Blackie.
I have one of those digital photo frames that also recieves TV and radio signals.
When I had to go out I left radio or TV on as it seemed to stop him constantly exploring and getting into things he shouldnt. (found him hiding INSIDE a partialy dismantled computer tower one day lol)
Often came home to find him Lying on the bed, one wing tucked under him & the other stretched out watchin the TV lol. Good job he couldnt find the remote.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Libis I couldnt stop laughing when you described edmund. Definitely made me think of a swearing homer simpson! 

Quasar my pidgies seem to love having the tv on - never seen them kick back in front of it though! That would have been a sight to see. 

Here's a clip of bong bong and his favorite nemesis - the sock. Caught on camera. 

Enjoy! 

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/d41fb72e.mp4


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kamz said:


> Libis I couldnt stop laughing when you described edmund. Definitely made me think of a swearing homer simpson!
> 
> Quasar my pidgies seem to love having the tv on - never seen them kick back in front of it though! That would have been a sight to see.
> 
> ...


Bong Bong is adorable! lol.

Edmund is definitely my dorkiest bird and the only one kind of similar in personality to Homer Simpson. *facepalm* 
I should start singing more to him again and see if it adds more weird noises. When I first got him I tried whistling around him and he tried very hard to make his coo go that high. His voice kept cracking and he looked very disappointed so I stopped and only sing/talk to the doves now lol.


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

kamz said:


> Here's a clip of bong bong and his favorite nemesis - the sock. Caught on camera.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/d41fb72e.mp4


Fabulous video of Bong Bong! Snowy loves the drawcords on my winter coat, and shakes them in much the same fashion (while I am wearing it) - maybe I should introduce her to socks!


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Bumping up! I want to hear more stories of CHEEKY pigeons (nudge nudge quasar)! 

I bet there's some very mischievous pigeons out there in pgtalk land who have been caught 'in the act' of doing something naughty!

Snowy sounds like she has become a very affectionate and loving bird nomesb! Do you have some new pics of her?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Just caught Baio, shoving herself beak first under Bong Bong from behind! he was cooing affectionately to a pile of newspaper near his favorite ball, and evidently making all the right sounds - so Baio tried to let him know what he was supposed to do! Poor bong bong was oblivious to her attentions.


----------

